# Yahoo- Unexplained Infertility: The Culprit Could Be Celiac Disease - Now Much Easier To Diagnose With A New Home Screening ... (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Health studies suggest that celiac disease, a hereditary condition that often goes undiagnosed, can lead to infertility. Experts acknowledge that without treatment, celiac disease can cause repeated miscarriages and early menopause. For women facing no explanation for their infertility, now there is a simple, accurate way to find out if undiagnosed celiac disease might be the cause.View the full article


----------

